# Outgrowing, bursting and busting through



## MrCreature (Apr 13, 2009)

There is something incredibly erotic about a woman outgrowing her surroundings, as if her body is this powerful growing force that can't be contained.

In my fantasies I like to imagine a woman growing so big she outgrows and busts through various things. Perhaps she outgrows her clothes, first busting some buttons or seams. Or she is standing in a door frame, grows and splits the door frame with her expanding body. Sometimes she grows so big that she outgrows the room, her body busting through windows, doors and eventually walls. 

Am I the only person that feels this way? Care to share similar fantasies? :blush:


----------



## the hanging belly (Apr 14, 2009)

Outgrowing clothes for me is always fun. I do despise having to buy new clothes, but regardless its a good feeling when clothes you used to fit into don't quite fit. Even better is when you can still wear them, but with a bit hanging out the bottom of the t-shirt or the top of the pants. This is especially the case for me with guys, I love seeing guys outgrow t-shirts!

Its a bit different, but one of the annoying things about losing weight is when you go shopping and they have this really great style, and they've got it in the size you were but not the size you currently are. Thats meant to be a great thing, but I've hated it when its happened to me!


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 14, 2009)

I've outgrown so many clothes in the last couple of months. I've still got them though. I dont know why, its not like i'm ever going to be a size 6 again. And i'm just about to upsize to 14-16. 
But I like putting my old clothes on and seeing how little they are and it reinforces how much i've grown when my old pants dont even go over my hips.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Apr 14, 2009)

MrCreature said:


> There is something incredibly erotic about a woman outgrowing her surroundings, as if her body is this powerful growing force that can't be contained.
> 
> In my fantasies I like to imagine a woman growing so big she outgrows and busts through various things. Perhaps she outgrows her clothes, first busting some buttons or seams. Or she is standing in a door frame, grows and splits the door frame with her expanding body. Sometimes she grows so big that she outgrows the room, her body busting through windows, doors and eventually walls.
> 
> Am I the only person that feels this way? Care to share similar fantasies? :blush:



That is exactly what I daydream in bed, but more specifically her ass is expanding.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I'm just about bursting out of my fave PJ's does that count?




[/IMG]


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow Tracii, those pj's look like you might be just about outgrowing them girl!....


----------



## Tracii (Apr 16, 2009)

Tell me about it.LOL That bottom button is in qiute a strain huh?
That was the largest size they came in.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree there is just something about a guy's belly when it has just enough hang to peek out the bottom of a T-shirt.Very sexy to me anyway.:wubu:


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Apr 17, 2009)

There IS something erotic about the idea of seeing a thin woman simply BURST out of her clothes due to an increase in her weight. Buttons popping, seams screaming, zippers forced to move downwards. YUM!!!!


----------



## MatthewB (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree; girls' bellies peeking out from under their shirt... :eat2:


----------



## Fafnir (Apr 20, 2009)

MrCreature said:


> There is something incredibly erotic about a woman outgrowing her surroundings, as if her body is this powerful growing force that can't be contained.
> 
> In my fantasies I like to imagine a woman growing so big she outgrows and busts through various things. Perhaps she outgrows her clothes, first busting some buttons or seams. Or she is standing in a door frame, grows and splits the door frame with her expanding body. Sometimes she grows so big that she outgrows the room, her body busting through windows, doors and eventually walls.
> 
> Am I the only person that feels this way? Care to share similar fantasies? :blush:



Wow... that is very close to mine.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 20, 2009)

this is one of my favorite things about weight gain.


----------



## VVET (Apr 20, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Well I'm just about bursting out of my fave PJ's does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Yes, I think both pieces, will be giving out or tearing within 5# or so


----------



## Tracii (Apr 21, 2009)

VVET I think you're right I had quite a time getting in the bottoms.LOL
Heres a side shot of how tight they have become.
I bought these back in Dec and they fit.I think I gained some.LOL



[/IMG]


----------



## bremerton (Apr 22, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I agree there is just something about a guy's belly when it has just enough hang to peek out the bottom of a T-shirt.Very sexy to me anyway.:wubu:



agreed so much... :wubu:


----------



## Tracii (Apr 29, 2009)

Keeping with the outgrowing theme here is a pic.
Bought the jeans in Dec 08.and the pic was last Sat.Sorry I had on big girl panties ie granny panties!
Thats as far as I could pull the jeans up



[/IMG]


----------



## Ocean (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree, that's an incredible turn on. I love seeing bellies pressing against shirts/blouses that are absolutely _straining_ against the fat, gaps between the buttons. Watching one pop off and let the fat come spilling out is perhaps even hotter.

*Tracii*, you look gorgeous! It looks like if you sneezed you'd pop a button open.


----------



## Tracii (May 1, 2009)

Awwww Thanks Ocean:blush:


----------



## sugarmoore (May 27, 2009)

i totally busted my friends bed frame today! lol that was good for a laugh


----------



## MaxiG (May 28, 2009)

You and Jayde make it a pleasure and a thrill to be here as part of this community...

Mangia!



Tracii said:


> Keeping with the outgrowing theme here is a pic.
> Bought the jeans in Dec 08.and the pic was last Sat.Sorry I had on big girl panties ie granny panties!
> Thats as far as I could pull the jeans up
> 
> ...


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

like the incredible hulk--- only a girl with fat 'stead of muscles--- green skin optional


----------



## Flabulous (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics, taken last year, wearing trousers that used to be baggy(ish) on me!

The beige ones I used to wear for work and are now like a second skin. The combats are at the back of the wardrobe. I can just about get them up over my hips but haven't got a hope of doing them up, although I have gained about 16lbs since these were taken  

View attachment old10s.jpg


View attachment no.12.jpg


----------



## Flabulous (Jun 7, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Keeping with the outgrowing theme here is a pic.
> Bought the jeans in Dec 08.and the pic was last Sat.Sorry I had on big girl panties ie granny panties!
> Thats as far as I could pull the jeans up
> 
> ...



Good work Tracii


----------



## Tracii (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow Flabulous the camo pants are a bit too small now.LOL.
The other pants are just about too small too.
I love wearing old stuff that just a little too small makes me feel so good knowing I'm a little bigger.


----------



## Nspens (Jun 7, 2009)

no complaints on either or


----------



## Matt L. (Jun 8, 2009)

I once spent the afternoon with a young lady who couldn't button her slacks and spent the remainder of the day with her bloated belly bulging outward. She was quite comfortable with it, and knew I didn't mind.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 8, 2009)

I guess its erotic to think about a woman busting out of her clothing


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jun 8, 2009)

I last heard from a BBW friend of mine, who recently has lost quite a bit of weight (a shame, since the fact she loved being a SSBBW), couldn't close her largest pants for a while when she was at her heaviest. They simply wouldn't go over her gigantic butt. She used elastics to keep the pants up.
I thought it was a very erotic story, at least to my ears:happy:


----------



## Weejee (Jun 16, 2009)

I get a real kick out of trying on clothes that have gotten too tight. I keep one old dress from when I first began to plump up, and that was sixty pounds ago.

This spring I gained 5 pounds without even trying, and I knew something was up when I busted a button in someone's office. I don't think they were amused....It's the second button I burst in the past three years. Anyway, here's the new fat in my old, old dress.


----------



## Weejee (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's a pic taken in 2006, in clothes that had fit me in 2001. in 2006 I was 50 lbs heavier!





Since then, I've gained another 15 pounds. Too bad I gave the clothes away!


----------



## joey86 (Aug 20, 2011)

A feedee ripping and busting out of clothes is so sexy, wish I had a girl into feederism lol.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 20, 2011)

joey86 said:


> A feedee ripping and busting out of clothes is so sexy, wish I had a girl into feederism lol.



This is the second thread I see you've necro posted. What's wrong with starting your own or posting on one that's already in use?


----------



## WickedWaggy (Aug 21, 2011)

Is there some kind of policy against posting on old threads?


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 21, 2011)

WickedWaggy said:


> Is there some kind of policy against posting on old threads?



When people dony have anything (nice to) say, some peope like to act like there is, then credit it to themselves as righteousness. They use the word 'necro,' latin for 'dead,' for effect. It is unnecessary.

To answer your question: No, there is not.

As to te topic: Too tight, straining, bursting clothes on BBW and SSBBW is.... heaven. :wubu:


----------



## joey86 (Aug 22, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> This is the second thread I see you've necro posted. What's wrong with starting your own or posting on one that's already in use?



Each thread is like a story, start to finish. Why get halfway through a discussion and start a new one about the same thing? Finish the subject.

It is what you would do if you were talking face to face with someone?

Regards.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 22, 2011)

joey86 said:


> Each thread is like a story, start to finish. Why get halfway through a discussion and start a new one about the same thing? *Finish the subject.*
> 
> It is what you would do if you were talking *face to face* with someone?
> 
> Regards.



Finishing and face to face huh? Alright I think I get it...hold on.


Some dude approaching some girl at 4:30 PM: Excuse me Ma'am, when do you think you'll pop the buttons off your shirt?

Her: I really don't want to answer that right now, sorry.

Same dude outside her bedroom window at 9:30 pm: Excuse me ma'am, have you popped the buttons yet?

Her: HEEEEEEELLLLPPPPPP!



I'm just playin, carry on.


----------



## joey86 (Aug 22, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Finishing and face to face huh? Alright I think I get it...hold on.
> 
> 
> Some dude approaching some girl at 4:30 PM: Excuse me Ma'am, when do you think you'll pop the buttons off your shirt?
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 6, 2011)

WickedWaggy said:


> Is there some kind of policy against posting on old threads?




Absolutely not, and in fact it's nice to see threads revived with relevant input - keeps the relevant conversations in one place, growing, etc.


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 6, 2011)

I, for one definitely enjoy watching my wife grow out of her cloths. I haven't seen any buttons pop off, but have witnessed a lot of cloths given to goodwill in the past few months. The best part for me was slowly seeing her cloths get tight to the point that she had to unbutton them by the end of the day and then stop wearing them all together. Also, the change in what she wears all together. Currently at 290lbs, she has taken to wearing spandex pants and a tanktop around that house, but when we go out, she almost all of the time wears dresses. She is very bottom heavy, so it's hard to find jeans that will fit her growing backside. But I find the dresses extremely sexy on her and easy to get off at a moments notice, haha.


----------



## Rickgm (Sep 7, 2011)

Out growing clothes is incredibly erotic. Out growing your house is about as erotic as a Phillips screw driver.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 7, 2011)

Rickgm said:


> Out growing clothes is incredibly erotic. Out growing your house is about as erotic as a Phillips screw driver.



Says you..


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 7, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Says you..



What about a Phillips CDI? Is that considered erotic?


----------



## CuriousKitten (Sep 12, 2011)

I will soon be making a Good Will run but I figured I could take just one picture of me in clothes from days gone by  

View attachment blueshirtupdate.JPG


----------



## WickedWaggy (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice post!


----------



## BigFA (Sep 13, 2011)

Your photo is so nice. Nothing like a beautiful woman with bulging belly flowing over the top of her jeans. What dreams are made of. :smitten:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 13, 2011)

CuriousKitten said:


> I will soon be making a Good Will run but I figured I could take just one picture of me in clothes from days gone by



That's pretty cool actually


----------

